# Eighteen Months Ago Today



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne, hugs to you and J today. I'm so glad that Barkley paid a visit and left Toby something special!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you, its lovely you got the sign you asked for, very special. Barkley is a great name, it was nearly Chesters name and still one of my favourites. I lost my Cracker 20 months ago, its so hard to miss them isnt it. Today would have been her 16th birthday and she would have worn her funny birthday hat for her usual photo. Thank goodness for memories of our lovely dogs. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking of you guys. I'm glad you got a God Wink from Barkley. : )


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Good boy Barkley. You made Toby and your Momma very happy today. It's nice to be able to smile on the anniversaries.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Tears welled up as soon as I started reading. That was a mighty fine gift from Barkley today - both for Toby and you all.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A day of happiness, in remembering him here, and sorrow, in remembering his leaving.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you today on this hard anniversary.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bond you have with Barkley truly showed up today, you were thinking of him and he was thinking of you and his little brother. The Higher Power works in mysterious ways. If it brightens your day then it makes life worth living.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

my thoughts are with you today...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hugs to you all. 

Good boy Barkley for sending your brother and momma a sign. <3


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

hubbub said:


> Tears welled up as soon as I started reading. That was a mighty fine gift from Barkley today - both for Toby and you all.


ditto from me...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's so very special, I can only imagine how much this meant to you today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby's been doing some new things recently that remind us so much of both our Bridge Boys--I've been teasing DH that both of the dogs are channeling through Toby. This morning Toby let out a howl that rivaled Barkley's howls-made me smile! Toby's also learning the tail thump, something he never did until recently.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

A gift from Barkley-a miracle, such a touching story, made me tear up which really isn't good while you are typing and supposeto be working. God works his miracles in such wonderful ways. This has made my day.

Hugs to you Toby and be a good boy in your first days of freedom. And Dallas Gold, your memories have blessed you today, I am sure you felt this in your heart as your thought turned towards Barkley.

Oh, and I love the name Barkley too. My Biewer male who is almost 7 is named Baynon Barkley which he is called when doing something he shouldn't. Love Barkley.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Barkley sent you a sign and Toby a gift.
he was waiting until toby had healed enough for the gift to be safe.

I know how much you miss your sweet curly boy and my heart hurts for you, but I am so glad he is sending you signs that he is fine and thinks of you too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When we knew Barkley was fading and we were making the painful decision to release him I sat down with him and told him I wanted him to always send me signs that he was fine and all was well. He actually looked me in the eye when I talked with him. Many of you already know this but we released him on a Friday afternoon. The next morning my husband had a very early wake up to fly a trip to Raleigh NC and back on the same day. I got up with Toby and started a predawn walk. I was still in shock over the trauma of the previous afternoon and was deep in thought. As Toby and I crossed the street, I looked down and saw something in Toby's mouth. I couldn't believe it when I saw it was a brand new tennis ball! Toby normally lunges after balls but somehow he picked this one up without me even noticing! I told him that was a ball from Barkley as I looked up in the sky and silently thanked Barkley. About that time the sky lit up with lightning to the south. It rained later that day, something that always traumatized Barkley....and I took that as another sign that the sky lit up as I was thanking him. Anyway, yesterday, Toby found the ball at the same place where we crossed the street that first day after Barkley's loss--where I first noticed the ball in Toby's mouth. All I can say is my Barkley sure knows how to send me those signs.:smooch:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Clever boy Barkley - I'm sure Toby appreciated your gift


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in tears, too. How sweet of Barkley to take time out from his playing at The Bridge to send a ball for you both. He was and IS an amazing boy!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Ditto with everyone else - I'm teary eyed now. I'm so glad you had such a great sign from Barkley - good boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you can possibly remember, talk to your dogs when the end is near and ask them to send you a sign or two if they can and open your eyes, minds and hearts to receiving them-- Barkley's "signs" are obvious and while I could think of it as just happenstance finding balls on walks, it's more comforting to think of them as "signs". Those balls and some other signs really helped during the darkest days of grief. For example, on the joint birthday of Barkley and me right after we lost him (we shared a birthday together--found out when we got his microchip records transferred from his first owner), we came across two unique butterflies at a crepe myrtle tree both our Bridge Boys liked to mark--I attributed it to Beau and Barkley sending me a sign together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I know that Barkley and Beau and Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets are waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge. I see the "signs," TOO, like the balls under the bed, like Tonka laying where Smooch used to, after we lost Smooch, like Smooch laying where Snobear used to when we first lost him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your boys are definitely channeling through Toby!! It brings tears to my eyes as well. I'm so glad that you had that talk with Barkley before loosing him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see Toby was able to go on a nice walk. I also was so touched to read that Barkley sent him a ball. Makes me smile and I am glad that Barkley gives you signs that he is ok.


----------

